# Vimage



## gpatrick (Feb 24, 2013)

Does anyone know if work has stalled/stopped on vimage/vnet?  The last time I tested them it caused errors like:

```
Freed UMA keg was not empty (203 items). Lost 1 pages of memory.
Freed UMA keg was not empty (30 items). Lost 2 pages of memory.
Freed UMA keg was not empty (10 items). Lost 2 pages of memory.
hhook_vnet_uninit: hhook_head type=1, id=1 cleanup required
hhook_vnet_uninit: hhook_head type=1, id=0 cleanup required
```
When trying to destroy the jail.  The kernel also has to be modified to use them.


----------

